# Voodoo bird?



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How many want this bird?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me and probably every other person on the forum

Hey @Maryellen, check this out.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Had me until I read “immortal” sorry but none of my pets are allowed to outlive me


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I'd definitely keep one!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Maryellen said:


> Oh I'd definitely keep one!!


At that price, buy two, there would be some mischief!


----------

